# Chronograph



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Thinking about getting my first chronograph, so I am looking for suggestions for which one to get.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

One that will still operate or is fixable after it is shot.................LOL :rollin:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm on my third Chrony and have no complaints. I did beak a wire on one I am still using and had to repair it. I ordered a new one, and when that came I got brave enough to start digging into my old one. So now the new one has been sitting in my gun room for three years and I am still using the old one. My hunting partner is still using the first one I bought.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I've been using a Shooting Chrony Beta Master for about 10 years and have no complaints.

http://shootingchrony.com/

xdeano


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

My Shooting Chrony Beta Master went to sh1t after a couple years.

I now use a Competition Electronics ProChrono Digital. After 1 season with it I have no complaints yet. A lot less "error" readings so far. And they're only $100.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I've used several brands, and all worked well. It's been several years since I bought my Oehler so I'm sure I'm no longer up to date on available features, but just be sure to buy one that computes standard deviations for you. You will learn two things (at least) after you start using your new chrono.....one, sd's will tell you MUCH more than you may have ever expected, and most of all you will quickly see that whatever brand chrono's the ammo manufacturers are using SUCK !


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Csquared said:


> I've used several brands, and all worked well. It's been several years since I bought my Oehler so I'm sure I'm no longer up to date on available features, but just be sure to buy one that computes standard deviations for you. You will learn two things (at least) after you start using your new chrono.....one, sd's will tell you MUCH more than you may have ever expected, and most of all you will quickly see that whatever brand chrono's the ammo manufacturers are using SUCK !


It probably isn't that the manufacturer's chrono's suck, but more due to most testing being done with longer barrels than most rifles have. Most stated velocities are from 26" tubes and most rifles come with 22" barrels. The more and slower the powder burn rate is, the more pronounced the difference is.

That and I believe they round up, meaning if it is 2801 fps they round to 2900 fps for the data on the box, lol.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Rounding up to the next hundred is giving them more credit than they often deserve, bearfan. In some cases, like sabot slug loads, I think they round up to the next 500!


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

I am thinking that this would be handy

http://www.magnetospeed.com/


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Interesting, Kurt. I'm curious about the statement "unaffected by lighting"


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Csquared said:


> Interesting, Kurt. I'm curious about the statement "unaffected by lighting"


Chronos that use difussers are pretty sensitive to different lighting condition. I've had troubles in low light situations, mid day, etc. Even the position of the sun has given me troubles mid day (that was with my Shooting Chrony). And with Chronos that use diffusers, I don't think they will work very well indoors without artifical IR light. Although I have shot my bow through my ProChrono inside my house and it registered that, without the diffusers on. Doubt it would pick up a bullet going 2800+ though.

If I could use this with a suppressor on, I'd think a bit more on getting one to try out. But if I remember correctly, that's not currently an option, unless they fixed that.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Adam, diffusers are only needed to BLOCK sunlight (never tried the fluorescent light thing indoors). I rarely used them on any of my chronos, but direct sun will mess up chrono readings, and I've never seen any factory diffusers that would help much. I've resorted to making my own out of fire rated visqueen for use on sunny days, and it's working great.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

the v2 will work on surpressor s now it says on the site


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KurtR said:


> I am thinking that this would be handy
> 
> http://www.magnetospeed.com/


That's interesting, but I wonder if you could mount that on your bow stabilizer for archery? I use my chronograph for my bow often. I have been shooting 250 Maxima's for years at 60 lb on my Mathews. Now for elk this fall I went to 350 and from 100 to 125 heads. I thought I would loose a lot of velocity, but I went from 267 to 254 which I am happy with.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I know someone who got one of those magneto speed crono's. I don't remember his complaints but he doesn't like it and uses his old one more.


----------

